# II 5 star ski resorts,Which are really 5 star?



## Tokapeba (Dec 27, 2007)

I own at the Ridge Tahoe in Stateline NV and it is an II 5 star resort. I also own WorldMark and want to ski at top destinations in the US and Canada.  I did a search on Interval International and found the following 5 star resorts. Not all 5 star resorts are the same.  

The list below isn’t complete, I left out several in CA, Canada, Nevada and all of the Pacific north west. 

My question is which resorts listed are really 5 star and which can I exchange into using my WorldMark or Ridge Tahoe units?

Using Park City as an example, how are both Marriott’s and the Westgate on the same level as Park Plaza? 

I would rate some buildings at The Ridge Tahoe 5 star, but not The Ridge View. 


Andy.

Club Intrawest Blackcomb • BLK
Gold Point Condominiums • GPC
Grand Timber Lodge • GTR
Hyatt Grand Aspen • HYA
Hyatt Main Street Station • HMS
Hyatt Mountain Lodge • HBK
Marriott's Mountain Valley Lodge at Breckenridge and Hotel Breckenridge • MVL & MV2
Marriott's MountainSide • MOU
Marriott's StreamSide at Vail • MDO, MVB & MEV
Marriott's Summit Watch • MSW
Olympic Village Inn • OVI
Park Plaza • YPC
Poste Montane Lodge at Beaver Creek • PMT
Red Wolf Lodge at Squaw Valley • HBC
Sandstone Creek Club • SAC
Sheraton Mountain Vista • VTA
St. James Place • SJP
The Ridge Tahoe - A Quintus Resort • RGT
The Ridge View - A Quintus Resort • RGV
Westgate Park City Resort and Spa • WGC


----------



## Phill12 (Dec 28, 2007)

We also own two units at the Ridge Tahoe. The seven buildings inside the gate of the Ridge were the only five star rated condo's. The Naegles(three buildings) Tower,Terrace,Plaza and Cascade.

 Since II did away this coming year with the five star rating we need to wait to see the new ratings for all the resorts.

 We went up for a few bonus days last month and while at the owners meeting I was told II had been in and explained the new ratings.
 It was explained how the new rating would effect the Ridge Tahoe.

 I was told that the Ridge will still be rated high and I would think this II process will go on at every resort belonging with II.

 After the first of 2008 you should be able to check out all your choices to see the new rating.


 I was told this was one of the reasons for retiring the five star and start new ratings. Many of the five star resorts have dropped below that standard for many reasons so many complaints from owners exchanging real five star and getting three star or less in exchange.


----------



## Robert D (Dec 28, 2007)

*Falcon Point*

I think Falcon Point in Avon, CO is also 5 star.


----------



## Carmel85 (Dec 29, 2007)

Hyatt incline village Lake Tahoe is excellent summer or winter!!!


----------



## Garnet (Dec 29, 2007)

*The Lake Tahoe Resort?*

I own (but haven't stayed at) The Lake Tahoe Resort-used to be the Embassy Tahoe.  From my looking at lobby, amenities, etc. I would rate 5 star.


----------



## jalexander (Dec 29, 2007)

We stayed at the Lakeside Terrace in Avon and thought it was top notch,  The 2 bedroom unis were not only huge, but decorated beautifully, and laid out really well.. the addition of Avon rec center usage.. definitely 5 star

(And we own at Hyatt!)


----------



## PerryM (Dec 30, 2007)

Tokapeba said:


> I own at the Ridge Tahoe in Stateline NV and it is an II 5 star resort. I also own WorldMark and want to ski at top destinations in the US and Canada.  I did a search on Interval International and found the following 5 star resorts. Not all 5 star resorts are the same.
> 
> The list below isn’t complete, I left out several in CA, Canada, Nevada and all of the Pacific north west.
> 
> ...




I own at the Park Plaza - had 2 families as guests this Christmas week while we stayed at Marriott's MountainSide on and II exchange.

The problem with comparing II exchanges is that the Park Plaza cost me $6,000 to get ANY ski week I want and Week 51 at MountainSide is $70k or more.

I like both about the same.  The Park Plaza is 25 years old and MS is 8 years old.

WM will exchange into anything on the list but the St. James I think.  Westgate has internal preference to other Westgate owners so I've never snagged it.


Anything on the above list would make a great exchange and if you don't have your heart set on just one of them you should easily spend every Christmas week at one of them with WM.

P.S.
If I still owned a week 51 or 52 at MountainSide I sure would worry about exchanging into something else (exchanging down in quality).  With WM every exchange is a step up!

P.P.S.
In Park City here is my quality list:
1) Miners Club at The Canyons
2) Westgate PC, at The Canyons
3) Marriott Summit Watch
4) Marriott MountainSide
5) Park Plaza
6) WM Midway


----------



## Tokapeba (Dec 30, 2007)

PerryM said:


> I own at the Park Plaza - had 2 families as guests this Christmas week while we stayed at Marriott's MountainSide on and II exchange.
> 
> The problem with comparing II exchanges is that the Park Plaza cost me $6,000 to get ANY ski week I want and Week 51 at MountainSide is $70k or more.
> 
> ...




Do you have any experience exchanging into Colorado with WM? It looks like Vail and Breckenridge have a lot of high end newer resorts. Is there anything I should stay away from at theses resorts?

Andy.


----------



## PerryM (Dec 30, 2007)

*Own WM to not use WM!*



Tokapeba said:


> Do you have any experience exchanging into Colorado with WM? It looks like Vail and Breckenridge have a lot of high end newer resorts. Is there anything I should stay away from at theses resorts?
> 
> Andy.




The beauty of WM is not using WM!  As a general rule I avoid them and want Marriotts and the like; something much better.

WM has Steamboat Springs in CO.  Judging from the renters who I’ve rented to it’s a nice place.  .

Use WM to lock in some reservation at WM 13 months out and spend the next 12 months using WM to exchange into something much nicer.  You can return a WM reservation up to 30 days before check in and get back ALL your credits and if you get an II exchange the II exchange is never more expensive and many times much cheaper than the WM!  Go figure since the WM resorts aren’t up to the exchanged timeshares level in many/most cases.


Placing 10 II on-going searches costs you NO WM credits - you need them after the exchange happens and you can rent them for 7 cents from other WM owners.

Buy a 6k account for $3,900 (65 cent WM credits) + $150 closing today resale and be an owner in 2 weeks and start the above.

Like I said, own WM to not use WM but much better resorts for cheaper than at MW resorts.  I know, it sound strange; but it's true.


----------



## talkamotta (Dec 30, 2007)

*Hey Perry*

Are you just loving all the good snow we are having this year in the Salt Lake/Park City area? 

Im looking out my window and yet another layer of powder is coming down.


----------



## PerryM (Dec 30, 2007)

talkamotta said:


> Are you just loving all the good snow we are having this year in the Salt Lake/Park City area?
> 
> Im looking out my window and yet another layer of powder is coming down.



The snow was great last week but you can keep the cold.  In 12 years of snowboarding at Park City we got used to 19 degrees in the morning and 28 degrees at 2 PM.  This year is was below zero two days we were out and one day we just sat around and had a movie marathon - too cold for these bones.


----------



## talkamotta (Dec 30, 2007)

Zero is too cold for me, too.  

Where I live in Sandy, its been warmer than zero.  I think its too cold if it hurts my head and throat to breathe when Im outside.  Yesterday, me and the grandkids from Florida spent about 3 hours sleigh riding in the neighborhood park around the block from my house.  Today they could sleigh ride down the street in front of my house there is so much snow.  

When I used to ski alot, I always like spring skiing.  Couldnt keep me in school.  The U of Utah would have great deals for night skiing too at Park City. The Canyons used to give season passes for kids who had 3.5 gpa, I would have a hard time keeping my kids in school during those years.


----------



## mfan (Jan 1, 2008)

*Hi Perry*



PerryM said:


> The beauty of WM is not using WM!  As a general rule I avoid them and want Marriotts and the like; something much better.
> 
> WM has Steamboat Springs in CO.  Judging from the renters who I’ve rented to it’s a nice place.  .
> 
> ...





Hi Perry,  

I first read your post about WM's trading power at the WM owners board a few months ago and recently purchased my first WM account of 6,000 pts from resale.    I'll probably first try out some WM properties before attempting to trade thru II.  I just want to thank you for the good advices you provided in your posts and look forward to your future guidance in how to make best use of my WM account.   

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## Tokapeba (Jan 1, 2008)

PerryM said:


> Placing 10 II on-going searches costs you NO WM credits - you need them after the exchange happens and you can rent them for 7 cents from other WM owners.



At $150 a search thats $1,500.  I've alreday got a lot of money tied up in timeshars and if I was going to tie up another $1,500 I'd probably buy another timeshare.

Andy.


----------



## PerryM (Jan 1, 2008)

Tokapeba said:


> At $150 a search thats $1,500.  I've alreday got a lot of money tied up in timeshars and if I was going to tie up another $1,500 I'd probably buy another timeshare.
> 
> Andy.



If you need cash just close one - you get your money back to your credit card.


----------



## Garnet (Jan 2, 2008)

*How about the internal trade preferences?*

Hi Perry (and other WM owners),

How does the internal trade preferences for Marriott and Hyatt affect you?  (Assuming WM resort booked and credits put into II for search into Marriott or Hyatt or whatever.)  I'm pretty tried to the school calendar-so we usually need high summer, spring break, etc.  Thanks.

Garnet


----------



## PerryM (Jan 2, 2008)

Garnet said:


> Hi Perry (and other WM owners),
> 
> How does the internal trade preferences for Marriott and Hyatt affect you?  (Assuming WM resort booked and credits put into II for search into Marriott or Hyatt or whatever.)  I'm pretty tried to the school calendar-so we usually need high summer, spring break, etc.  Thanks.
> 
> Garnet



Marriott has a 24 day maximum Marriott only window.  It can shrink to 3 days within the 59-day window.

WM will not "see" the newly deposited Marriotts in that time.

I can't comment on any other developer's window.


----------



## dgwortham (Mar 21, 2008)

Tokapeba said:


> I own at the Ridge Tahoe in Stateline NV and it is an II 5 star resort. I also own WorldMark and want to ski at top destinations in the US and Canada.  I did a search on Interval International and found the following 5 star resorts. Not all 5 star resorts are the same.
> 
> The list below isn’t complete, I left out several in CA, Canada, Nevada and all of the Pacific north west.
> 
> ...


I have stayed at the Ridge Tahoe, Lakeside Terrace, and Marriott Mountainside.  Lakeside Terrace and Marriott Mountainside are among the nices places I have ever stayed.  They both deserve a 5 star rating and are both a cut above Ridge Tahoe.  Note the difference in proximity to the slopes however.  Marriott Mountainside is true ski-in/ski-out; you can walk right out to the lift.  Lakeside Terrace is about 10 minutes from Vail and a short drive to Beaver Creek.  I took a tour of the Intrawest property when I was in Whistler a few years ago and would rate it comparable to the Ridge Tahoe based on what I saw.


----------



## otis8756 (Mar 21, 2008)

*II 5 Star*

I understand that II has recognized that it's 5star-non5star system needs revision.  They are in process to create a 3-tier system such that the truly 5star plaes will retain a "premier" status.  Go UTA!!!


----------



## JudyS (Mar 22, 2008)

Robert D said:


> I think Falcon Point in Avon, CO is also 5 star.


I own there and yes, II considers it 5-star.  But, I very much doubt it's in Marriott's class. It's probably one of those "5-Star resorts that isn't really 5-star."  (I've never been there, but the MFs just aren't high enough to support true 5-star accomodations.)


----------



## PerryM (Mar 22, 2008)

otis8756 said:


> I understand that II has recognized that it's 5star-non5star system needs revision.  They are in process to create a 3-tier system such that the truly 5star plaes will retain a "premier" status.  Go UTA!!!



Every time I use the II web site I come across bugs that are 3 years old now - I sure hope II puts a little more thought into a new tier system than they do their web site/exchange system.


----------



## PA- (Mar 23, 2008)

Robert D said:


> I think Falcon Point in Avon, CO is also 5 star.



So there you have it!  I don't.  So if even we can't agree, how can II be expected to win by putting ratings on their resorts?

Falcon pointe was old, dated, and dirty last time I went about 4 or 5 years ago.  It's in Avon and requires a crowded ride on a stinky, smoky, crowded city bus to the ski resort.  Contrast that with the Hyatt Mountain Lodge at the ski resort.  Both are 5*????  No way.  We enjoyed our stay at Falcon point, but it's no hyatt.


----------

